
How Big Is Google? Here's Another Measure - maurycy
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/04/18/how-big-is-google-heres-another-measure/index.html?ref=technology
======
maurycy
Interesting quote, I think:

Google sells more advertising than any company in the world. This year Morgan
Stanley estimates Google’s total advertising revenue will be $21.9 billion.
Excluding the payments it makes to companies that display its ads, Google’s
total ad revenue will be $15.7 billion.

Time Warner, the largest media company in the world, earned $8.8 billion in
advertising revenue last year. Viacom had $4.7 billion in ad revenue last
year. I’m still working through the numbers at the other big conglomerates,
but it seems clear that none of them sold more than $16 billion in
advertising.

